# Finding work in AU while still outside Australia



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've been trying to look for job while I'm still not in AU but I have no luck.

I tailor fit my resume to the opening
I told them that I already have PR visa

but still no one replied.

Any tips out there to those who got a job while still overseas.

tnx


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been trying to look for job while I'm still not in AU but I have no luck.
> 
> ...


What is your skills code? What kind of job are you looking for? Have you checked the various website which tell you how to fit your resume for Aus ?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

It is next to impossible unless your skills are highly in demand that they can't find in Australia. They won't usually offer jobs to people, even those with PR if they can not start asap because they are not in Australia and don't know when they will be. They don't want to wait 6 months for someone to be formally interviewed and start work when they need them now.
Maybe best planning your move and have firm dates and contact employers with CV saying you are in country from X date and hold PR and would like to set a date to speak to them about opportunities. You might get more response that way.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

_shel said:


> It is next to impossible unless your skills are highly in demand that they can't find in Australia. They won't usually offer jobs to people, even those with PR if they can not start asap because they are not in Australia and don't know when they will be. They don't want to wait 6 months for someone to be formally interviewed and start work when they need them now.
> Maybe best planning your move and have firm dates and contact employers with CV saying you are in country from X date and hold PR and would like to set a date to speak to them about opportunities. You might get more response that way.


I already included that on my cover letter that I will be there this coming month.
Thanks, I'll try to be more specific with the date.

Any other tips mate?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Employment agencies, but I would get advice about good industry specific ones because they're are a lot of idiot agencies who either want money from you and never find you work or they're just not big or specialised enough to know your industry.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melbourne Immigration, Melbourne Employment & Melbourne Education. Visas to work in Melbourne, Melbourne Jobs, Study in Melbourne
Wish I was there attending this...others who are able to attend this please share your experience.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> I already included that on my cover letter that I will be there this coming month.
> Thanks, I'll try to be more specific with the date.
> 
> Any other tips mate?


Hey icebreaker1928, I am also trying to get a job sitting in India but looks little bit difficult. But I will try till July and if nothing works out will move there and start applying for jobs. 

Read my post here on my experience. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ently-moved-people-about-move-post773912.html


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Another option is to start volunteering upon landing to gain invaluable local experience....


----------



## shaan.tech (May 24, 2012)

I am also looking for a sponsor who can get me a work permit in AU.
I have 8 years of IT experience in which 2 years i have worked on PEGA,
also i am CSSA certified in PEGA.

Would like to know , if there are any special consultancies who will look after this.
Few links would be helpful.

Thanks,
Shankarnag.


----------

